

Legion Meter – Charge Your Smartphone 92% Faster - stoev
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/plxdevices/legion-meter-charge-your-smartphone-92-faster?ref=popular

======
stoev
I would like to hear other members' opinions on this.

The concept sounds like something that could be done by high frequency
charging - by increasing the frequency at which you switch the electricity on
and off, you could theoretically decrease the charging time of the battery.
However, the Kickstarter project doesn't mention anything about that and about
the fact that you cannot put more power into the phone that is coming out of
its charger.

What I suspect this device is doing is simply increasing the voltage by some
small factor. Thus it would trick the phone that it is charger faster than it
really would be. It would also explain why it has an iPhone and Android mode -
presumably the use different algorithms to determine battery charge and
selecting the right mode helps the device cheat better. If that is the case,
then this could be very dangerous for a phones battery.

